# Problème, mémoire disque dur pleine ...



## samiz (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
La mémoire de mon disque dur est pleine ( espace utilisé 483 giga, espace libre 16 giga).
Pourtant le mac est neuf, je n'ai rien telecharger à part realplayer, et final cut.
C'est d'ailleurs en montant un film video que je me suis aperçu du problème.
En effet, il m'indique mémoire saturée, exportation impossible du film sur le mac.
Je suis un novice en informatique.
Je vous remercie de m'aider à régler ce problème.

mac OS X 10.7.3


----------



## Johann27 (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Ne serait-ce pas le film que tu montes qui prends tant de place ?


----------



## edd72 (4 Avril 2012)

Désactives Time Machine si tu ne l'utilises pas.


----------



## samiz (4 Avril 2012)

Non le film ne fait pas beaucoup de giga et Time Machine est désactivé...

Ce qui est étrange c'est que j'ai 480 giga utilisés mais je ne sais pas dans quoi car il n'y a presque rien sur mon mac...


----------



## Larme (4 Avril 2012)

Utilise une de ces applications qui scannent ton disque dur et te dit où s'trouve quoi (en terme de poids)...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Utilise une de ces applications qui scannent ton disque dur et te dit où s'trouve quoi (en terme de poids)...



OmniDiskSweeper par ex.


----------



## samiz (4 Avril 2012)

Maintenant il me dit mémoire de démarrage saturé. Donc je peux plus utilisé Final Cut sans que ça souffle... C'est vraiment étrange ces problèmes de mémoire alors que le Mac est comme neuf....

Je vais installer le logiciel, je vous tiens au courant, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## softnynx (4 Avril 2012)

va à la racine de ton disque... et regarde quels sont les dossier les plus lours (cmd+i).
ouvre le dossier le plus lourd et recommence jusqu'a ce que tu trouve les fichier volumineux..

ca se trouve tu a un gros fichier dupliquer plusieurs fois..

Sinon... va ds le finder... en haut a droite ds la recherche, tu appui en suite sur le petit plus pour les recherches avancées
dans le premier menu déroulant, aller ds «autre», puis choisir «taille du fichier».
ensuite ds l'autre menu déroulant, mettre «est supérieur» puis mettre en Go et mettre 1...
pour 1go.. 

EN THÉORIE, tes plus gros fichiers devrait sortirent

si il n'y a rien d'exeptionel, baisser a 500 Mo, 250 et ainsi de suite...

si tu ne trouve rien de cette manière, il y a deux possibilités, soit tu a beaucoup de petit fichiers, (probablement des doublons), soit ton disque est endomagé...

en esperant avoir été clair...


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2012)

Le logiciel diskinventoryX permet de voir ton disque dur de façon graphique .
Tu vois facilement ce qui pend de la place et tu peux le gérer.


----------



## softnynx (4 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Le logiciel diskinventoryX permet de voir ton disque dur de façon graphique .
> Tu vois facilement ce qui pend de la place et tu peux le gérer.



0.o
ca c vrm epic... je vais chercher ce soft de suite..


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2012)

ouais il est vraiment bien pratique quand on a beaucoup de fichiers .. on se rends compte de la proportion prises par tel ou tel type de fichiers et en plus on y accede avec un clic droit (afficher dans le finer)


----------



## djiko (4 Avril 2012)

Sinon pour t'aiguiller et savoir un peu près ce qui te prend de la place, tu fais :
Pomme > À propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos > Onglet "Stockage" et tu as un aperçu de ce qui te prend le plus de place classé en Audio, Vidéos, Photos, Apps, Copies, et Autres. Bon ça te donnera pas spécifiquement ce qui te bouffe la place, mais ça peut orienter.


----------



## jlkohler (16 Août 2016)

edd72 a dit:


> Désactives Time Machine si tu ne l'utilises pas.


regarde avec moniteur d' activité pour les applis et comme je viens  de fairescanne disque dur enfoncions de la taille, j' ai gagné quelques Gigas


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2016)

jlkohler a dit:


> regarde avec moniteur d' activité pour les applis et comme je viens de fairescanne disque dur enfoncions de la taille, j' ai gagné quelques Gigas


Le message datant de 2012, je pense que le problème est résolu.


----------

